# Imprints on Oberon covers



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Just curious. 

Has anyone thought about having, say, their name imprinted on their cover? Not imprinted by Oberon, but by a local company? I'm thinking I'd like to get "Libris" (which is my Kindle's name and which also means "The library of") and my name imprinted on it. Any guesses what you'd look for in the yellow pages? Not many leather shops locally.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I wonder if a shoe repair store might be able to give you a recommendation. Since they get leather shoes fixed, they might know someone who works with leather and could imprint your Kindle. O rmaybe look for a local crafting show. I am sure you can find someone who works leather at a craft show.


----------



## KITSAP KINDLER (Oct 29, 2008)

Check out your local Christian book store - they will often be able to imprint leather Bible covers - they could probably do your Oberon cover.  -CindyB


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

My thought for you was not so much an "imprint" as perhaps a small brass/silver plate.. like the kinds embossed at the kiosk's ("Things Remembered here) at Malls.. or even Jewlery stores.. and then Glue it to the front.. I have done a similar application on a Photo album and worked just fine! I think that would look very cool too!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

KITSAP KINDLER said:


> Check out your local Christian book store - they will often be able to imprint leather Bible covers - they could probably do your Oberon cover. -CindyB


I'd thought of that, but they usually emboss names, which is different. Embossing is like painting a name on, whereas imprinting is like actually stamping or tooling the leather. With the quality of work from Oberon, I'd rather it were imprinted than embossed.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Can you put an ad in Craig's list?


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Lizbeth said:


> My thought for you was not so much an "imprint" as perhaps a small brass/silver plate...


You could add something like this: http://search.franklinplanner.com/?q=Nameplate&x=31&y=5&sp_sr=rank They have both a brushed nickel and a brushed brass personalized nameplate for planners.


----------

